# Would You Scream like a girl if?



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I think I might........wounded Leopard tries to take out this hunter.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

He should have used a cast-net and kept it for a guard cat.:slimer:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That dude didn't look like he had any sugar in his blood and he screamed. So, I'm guessing that could make anybody scream like a girl. Would definitely make you have to clean your drawers.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Looked like he just about got shot on top of it!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Somebody needs to improve on their shooting abilities...


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

If a leopard bit me in the stomach I think I might have a hard time not screaming too!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Thats dude is a little B**CH ! Idda wrestled it bare hands and chocked it to death ! Then after he's dead, just to make sure Idda hit him over the head with my B*** Sack ! I'm sorry, please don't ban me, it was only a joke and Im still laughing so hard I can't breath !


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

So is it wrong that I was laughing the entire time?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, and I guess thats why it is called dangerous game.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

One time I had an encounter like that with a beaver.... nevermind.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Has anyone seen Charles Helm??? 

I wouldn't make fun of that dude... no telling what kind of sounds you would make if something was eating you up.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> One time I had an encounter like that with a beaver.... nevermind.


hahahaha

not bit it BIT IT OFF


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I've heard Freon scream like that at the mere sight of a house cat! :biggrin:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Ain't no guy tough enough to "act like a man" in that situation. I would have definitely soiled my drawers, and that would definitely be my last dangerous game hunt.....ever. Ol boy with the camera has some cohones.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Those boys need to spend a little time at the skeet range...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

capt.sandbar said:


> Somebody needs to improve on their shooting abilities...


The key to shooting a leopard is knowing the right spot to hit...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Talk about cojones, watch the tracker at the top of the screen when the cat attacks. He pulls a pistol out of his shirt, steps forward toward the fight and shoots the cat twice. He saved the guys life.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Has anyone seen Charles Helm???
> 
> I wouldn't make fun of that dude... no telling what kind of sounds you would make if something was eating you up.


I'm not one of the Sleeveless in Africa set!:slimer:

Here's another version of the video.

My understanding is the guy has gotten a raft of grief from his friends over the noises he made, but I wouldn't say anything. Anyone who has been on the receiving end of a leopard and not squealed, feel free to give him some grief.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Old one, but always a good one. The bite marks on his stomach are wild.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> The key to shooting a leopard is knowing the right spot to hit...


LOL, greenie for making me laugh


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

AvianQuest said:


> The key to shooting a leopard is knowing the right spot to hit...


I would think...The key to KILLING a leopard is hitting the right spot!


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

He ain't exactly sitting still under a feeder broadside at 50 yards!!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I would have my ninja skills and put that cat in its place! That puss aint got nuttin on my karate skills.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

That Dutchman will knock back a few brandies and coke, pet his Jack Russell and be alright.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

igo320 said:


> I think I might........wounded Leopard tries to take out this hunter.


 i would certainly scream like a girl.:biggrin:


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> Wow, and I guess thats why it is called dangerous game.


X2

If you can't hunt with the big boys, stay on at home.

I think it just makes the whole story that goes along with the hunt A LOT better.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> I've heard Freon scream like that at the mere sight of a house cat! :biggrin:


 Dat was Spout....not me


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Reminds me of*

Kinda reminds me of a rabid taco eating fox story. Mean little boogers!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> Talk about cojones, watch the tracker at the top of the screen when the cat attacks. He pulls a pistol out of his shirt, steps forward toward the fight and shoots the cat twice. He saved the guys life.


No schiat. I watched this film three times and didn't catch that til youpointed it out. I'd want that guy for MY tracker. The so called "professional hunters" could stay in the tent and drink. Or better yet go practice with them double rifles.

"Ya'll just relax. Me and this ol boy with the pistol in his shirt'll holler if we need you!"


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Rut_row...that did make me laugh!*



rut_row said:


> i would certainly scream like a girl.:biggrin:


.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

3" X 00 buck is the great peacemaker


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

****, lol...they didn't do that very well did they? The guy that screamed like a girl didn't even shoot the cat as it was coming.



TH


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Check out his 2 buddies running away as the guide runs in to help!!!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'll give the guy credit, he might scream like a little girl but when the leopard jumped him and he went to the ground, he was still fighting, throwing punches and kicking.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Wohh. NOW THAT IS HUNTING! Great post Kevin.


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

Holy smokes! I never really believed Capstick's stories about how a wounded leopard could chomp a basketball team before anyone had time to bleed. Now I do.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Dat was Spout....not me


 :biggrin: here kitty kitty kitty! :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Man that would make me scream like a girl. What was he doing? Wearing C'mere Lepord?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Man that would make me scream like a girl. What was he doing? Wearing C'mere Lepord?


Sometimes when they are shot and chased around, they get perturbed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

24Buds said:


> Man that would make me scream like a girl. What was he doing? Wearing C'mere Lepord?


HAHAHAHAHHAAA


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

rut_row said:


> i would certainly scream like a girl.:biggrin:


 I bet you would...lol

I might have to get me some of that c'mere leopard...:doowapsta


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

24Buds said:


> Man that would make me scream like a girl. What was he doing? Wearing *C'mere Lepord*?


LMAO


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look a 1:44, those look like the upper and lower canines marked in his stomach


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> *Sometimes* when they are shot and chased around, they get perturbed.


That was definitely one of those times. 

I don't know whether I would have sounded like a girl or not, but, I'm quite sure I woulda been screaming. 

Oh yeah......and that tracker would have gotten a very nice tip.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey that's nothing. I saw this video of a bunch of guys in England getting attacked by a rabbit. It had big nasty teeth...oh wait, that was just a movie. Nevermind.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Great post! Awesome video clip! I am not sure how I would react. It happens so fast. You want to think you could draw down on him and put him down when he is 5' away charging but you might turn tail and run or scream like a girl, who knows. Cool post, thanks for sharing! Green to you.:brew2:


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

these guys got it down a little better.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, I think we all might screen like a *****...no one can even imagine the strength of that kiddy kat.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I will be in a leopard blind in less than 2 weeks with my wife. Every night she has been stressing about making a good shot in the tree and not having to follow up. I don't know if I would scream like a girl, but would definitly be screaming.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

dlove said:


> I will be in a leopard blind in less than 2 weeks with my wife. Every night she has been stressing about making a good shot in the tree and not having to follow up. I don't know if I would scream like a girl, but would definitly be screaming.


Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if that guy listened to his momma and packed clean underwear? 

dlove-just sayin'


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I hate to see Big cats killed like that or any preditors. they are there for a reason. I deer and bird hunt and dont have a problem with hunters who want to take a big kill like this. at least they worked for it. thats what I like to see. the guide defintly did his job well. hats off to him. I hate seeing the can hunts like this and believe in if your going to take a beautiful anamal like that or any big game, then you should have to pay up big time and hunt your *** off to earn it. it shouldnt be easy. that was halarious, one for the lepeard. I would of loved to see the guys have to hunt with speers, bows and arrows only. now thats real hunting.....lol Im sure I would of sreamed also. but not like a girl..lol just my two cents.....for what its worth...SS


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

dlove said:


> I will be in a leopard blind in less than 2 weeks with my wife. Every night she has been stressing about making a good shot in the tree and not having to follow up. I don't know if I would scream like a girl, but would definitly be screaming.


That's a good point to stress. Another one would be that leopards climb trees.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

I would have screamed like Chuck Norris... I don't really know how that would sound - but I just would~! :cheers:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The video was featured at length on _Dangerous Game_ on Versus this week.


----------

